

How to debug your mind - edragonu
http://www.stevenaitchison.co.uk/blog/2009/08/17/9-ways-to-debug-your-mind/

======
jimfl
DEFECT12655: Blog poster stretches metaphor beyond the breaking point. Runtime
exception.

~~~
CodeMage
As if that weren't enough, he actually mixed two metaphors: debugging the code
and using a computer.

------
caffeine
The author's mind is beyond debugging, and needs a complete rewrite.

------
sound2man
Ok, it may not be a perfect, or even a close to perfect parallel, but it does
get the point across. I for one am guilty of spending way to much time running
around doing stuff instead of stopping and spending time processing what
really matters. A mental "defrag" if you will.

